# Wireless station Norwich



## Bones out (May 23, 2016)

Found this most interesting.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/leisure-sites/30545-pinebanks-sports-leisure-club.html

Then :-


Secret WW2 wireless station in Norwich gets heritage protection - BBC News

Looking for the missing 20...... Around theses paaarts I no wonder.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 23, 2016)

When I went to pine banks I looked down the hatch but never had torches with us so said we would come back.but never did.I know several who have been down.this article is a bit late it was reported by the local press several years ago.it's meant to be one of the best survive zero stations about.I will get around to doing it soon.along with the little known norwich deep shelter


----------



## Bones out (May 23, 2016)

Norwich deep shelter you say.

It was the heritage protection and the help in finding the missing 20 odd ones I found interesting. Sounds like an invite.


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Jun 1, 2016)

Still got that book and found a few of the ruined ones that are no more, but nothing exciting to see yet


----------



## Bones out (Jun 1, 2016)

Of course. I forgot about that! Trouble with getting old......


----------

